# betta drawing! free!



## Nom Nom Nom (Aug 8, 2011)

hi. does anyone want thier betta drawn? i can do it digitally or with colored pencil. i can add any text and do any type or backround. just post a picture of your betta fish and backround if you want a specific one. or i can suprise you with a backround. i would very appriciate if one of u want me to draw one of ur beautiful bettas. thank you!


----------



## UglyMuffin777 (Jul 21, 2011)

Do you possibly know who Midnight Bettas is? I am just being curious since there was a big scandal and everyone's skeptical of new members who draw bettas. Other than that I must say- welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Nom Nom Nom (Aug 8, 2011)

?.... no i don't 

thats horrible!
thank you. i love this forum


----------



## UglyMuffin777 (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh okay  guess I believe you, lol.

To say im sorry you can draw cosmo if you would like  he's in my album. You can do whatever ya want with him


----------



## Nom Nom Nom (Aug 8, 2011)

ok i will get to work!


----------



## TequilatheBetta (Apr 5, 2011)

UglyMuffin777 said:


> Do you possibly know who Midnight Bettas is? I am just being curious since there was a big scandal and everyone's skeptical of new members who draw bettas. Other than that I must say- welcome to the forum!!


Here's links to what she did ...
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=76486
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=75856

Nom Nom Nom, can you do Zircon? He's in my avatar and in my albums


----------



## fishcurl (Jul 14, 2011)

Nom = Midnight Betta.

Banned again. Jeez.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

*headdesk* Do people ever learn?!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

This person is obsessed with drawing bettas. Get a life!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

wut? am also obessed on drawing betta fish (there so cute), i have them hanged on my walls, evry where in my dressers, etc x33


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

betta lover1507 said:


> wut? am also obessed on drawing betta fish (there so cute), i have them hanged on my walls, evry where in my dressers, etc x33


You're not obsessed the way this person is.lol


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

you should see my room lol xP i have betta's in almost every room xP ( i think my parents are kinda mad bout it X]])


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

No betta lover - the thing is that this person can't really draw bettas, they steal other people's work and pose it as their own. Also posting fake prizes that you'll never get, to try to get some 'shipping' money that won't ever be used for you.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Oh yeah, I forgot about the sending money thing.. What a scam! How horrible X(


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

oh ok (i didnt knew it was that way)xP


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Ok how many accounts is that for this person already?! Four?? D:<


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Five apparently -_________-


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

she is crazy bout coming into the site = /


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

FIVE!? .... I rest my case.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Lol! All hail ze queen of trolls!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

XP


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

fightergirl2710 said:


> Lol! All hail ze queen of trolls!


^ +1 xD


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think she's in need of some psychiatric help.


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

Aren't we all though on some level? XD lol Honestly I think she is bored, friendless, and well, mean.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Seriously, this person has some real issues.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I think its in the order of mean hence friendless hence bored XD


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i have no good friends and look at mehh xP (all my friends left me for some poular girl) ( yea am not a good person to relate to either xP)

the only thing that keeps me from being like that is my pets ( mostly my cats and betta's)


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Wow, this person wants to get in really bad. Maybe we'll see them again sometime? How many trolls has their been on this forum? I remember that one guy who was breeding bettas cruely.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Breeding bettas cruelly? D:
I missed a lot didn't I?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He wouldn't take advice from anyone, he put his pair together when neither was conditioned properly and I don't know what else he did.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

The guy that got his male killed?


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Guh! Loser X( I sincerely hope he was never seen again doing something like that!


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

I think there was one troll who wanted to know the best way to eat betta's.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

*headdesk* People really really really are bored!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

wow that is sad


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

One guy wanted recipes on how to cook bettas and another guy said something about recycling your dead betta by putting it on a grilled cheese sandwich. Sick people!!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

that an idiotic idea's who it's betta's i only heard of salmon, croppie, catfish, tuna fish (yum XP),etc


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

if anyone eats fish don't eat it in front of fish lol


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

WOW DQ, glad I wasn't here for that.

I have however 'recycled' some of my more beloved bettas as fertilizer in potted plants


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

I think the whole recycling thing is perfectly fine! But cooking them!? D: That's like eating your dog after it died...no thanks. 

However- when I go fishing...I do occasionally bring one back to eat... yum~ (Only if it's big enough! The others go free  )


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i ate a salmon, and some catfish that my family fished out =P


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Catfish = yum! 
Salmon = BARF. I can't stand Salmon ><


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

how about tuna? or crappie?


----------



## Dragonii (Aug 12, 2011)

betta lover1507 said:


> if anyone eats fish don't eat it in front of fish lol


lol, so true. I always feel guilty eating fish at home while all my fish watch. We have a 150 gallon African Cichlid tank between our kitchen and living room (where we eat), I feel like they are cursing me with their eyes when I walk by with a plate of fried fish.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

People will post stuff like that to get a reaction and usually they do.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

we have a dinning room but my dad's fish tank is there and they see us XP then we moved them to the living room X]


----------



## betta dude (May 22, 2011)

what?!?


----------



## Dragonii (Aug 12, 2011)

I found it kind of odd that our local aquarium society got together last weekend to make a trip to the local aquarium (Aquarium of the Americas) and they chose to all meet at and eat seafood first. lol

I love seafood, but that seemed kind of odd.


----------



## dragonflie (Aug 5, 2011)

I don't feel guilty eating shrimp scampi when my bettas both enjoy a frozen brine shrimp snack.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i only feel odd when i eat in front of fish i have no problem of eating fish without something staring at me. dragonflie so tru, but i wouldn't try to eat worms though XDD


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Hey, I eat fish in front of my fish!:lol: Most of them would probably attempt to eat another live or dead fish, so i'm sure their envious of my fish plate!:-D


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

o wow x]


----------



## betta fish crazy (Jul 9, 2010)

Hey. it's true! Some fish DO eat other fish, so they probably would understand if you explained to them it was not a betta. 

I was going to maybe draw bettas for people, but I think I will wait until all this has quieted down. I had a suspicion Nom was Midnight Bettas because of the way she typed. Speech/typing patterns are good for identifying people.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

am drawings betta's for people still, but i have none currently

i love your photo x3 it is so cute sorry that had nothing to do with fish


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

So I just joined here and just found this whole thing to be reading. . Shouldn't all accounts this person had be banned? Cierlo? The first time it happened she obviously had multiple accounts praising herself for her "work". It's in the same type. She's not 10 either. Anyway, trolls are controlled well here!! I like that


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

All her accounts were banned and the ip address was banned.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Excellent! Jeez I wonder about some people.. It takes all kinds.


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

yeah... who has the time to sit around, creating accounts and just being a troll? are they REALLY that bored or something?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Some people enjoy making trouble for forums. I guess they don't have a life.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

those people are called, jerks just to irritate others and be rude


----------

